# Romance languages: window, fork, knife, chair



## Roi Marphille

Hi to all!

I'm quite curious about the differences between Romance Languanges in some common words. I think it'd be fun to write down some in all the languages and find out the similarities between them. 

What about: 
*window*
*fork and knife*
*chair
*Would you write down these words in: 

Aragonese
Astur-Leonés
Castilian/Spanish
Catalan/Valencian/Balearic
Corsican
French
Galician
Italian
Napolitano-Calabrese
Occitan
Portuguese
Romanian
Romansh (Switzerland)
Sardinian
Sicilian
...
Hope I haven't forgotten languages!. Some dialects may have their own words too. Kindly note them down as well. 

My contribution is for Catalan/Valencian/Balearic: 
*finestra*
*forquilla i ganivet*
*cadira*
Salutacions, 

Roi


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

*janela
garfo e faca
cadeira*

(We do have the words "forquilha" and "canivete", but they mean something else.)


----------



## Whodunit

French:
fenêtre
fourche et couteau
chaise

Italian:
finestra
forchetta e coltello
sedia

Romanian:
fereastră
furculiţă şi briceag
scaun


----------



## Merlin

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> *window*
> *fork and knife*
> *chair*


Tagalog
Bintana, Durungawan
Tinidor at Kutsilyo
Upuan, Silya (from Spanish)
Hope this helps!


----------



## Anne345

french : fourcheTTE et couteau


----------



## Roi Marphille

Outsider said:
			
		

> (We do have the words "forquilha" and "canivete", but they mean something else.)


óla Outsider, 
obrigado pela remarcação
Para a vossa "forquilha" nós temos "forca" e para "canivete" temos "navalla" mas "ganivet" o "ganivet petit" tambêm pode ser utilizado. 
cumprimentos, 
Roi


----------



## Whodunit

Anne345 said:
			
		

> french : fourcheTTE et couteau


 
Indeed. 

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Spanish:

ventana
tenedor y cuchillo
silla


----------



## Roi Marphille

well  , 

since no more contributions, I made some research for "window"

Aragonese: finestra
Astur: ventana
Galician: xanela
Romansh: fanestra
Sardinian: bentana
Sicilian: finessra
cheers, 

Roi


----------



## Outsider

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Para a vossa "forquilha" nós temos "forca" e para "canivete" temos "navalla" mas "ganivet" o "ganivet petit" tambêm pode ser utilizado.


Também dizemos "navalha"...


----------



## xav

et voici le romanche (rumantsch) ! 
Il y a plusieurs dialectes (les vallées sont séparées les unes des autres par les germanophones depuis quelques siècles), j'ai les éléments pour les trois principaux :


(ladin) * (surmiran) * (sursilvan)

la fnestra * la fanestra * la finiastra

la furchetta * la stgagna * la savetscha 
il curtè * igl cuntel * il cunti 

la chadregia * la soptga * la sutga

(impossible de faire un tableau correct, désolé !)


----------



## Roi Marphille

xav said:
			
		

> et voici le romanche (rumantsch) !
> Il y a plusieurs dialectes (les vallées sont séparées les unes des autres par les germanophones depuis quelques siècles), j'ai les éléments pour les trois principaux :
> 
> 
> (ladin) * (surmiran) * (sursilvan)
> 
> la fnestra * la fanestra * la finiastra
> 
> la furchetta * la stgagna * la savetscha
> il curtè * igl cuntel * il cunti
> 
> la chadregia * la soptga * la sutga
> 
> (impossible de faire un tableau correct, désolé !)


wow!   this is such a nice contribution! merci xav!
hopes this cheers up the remaining ones! 
no Sicilians in this Forum? what about friends from Galicia, Asturias, Napoli, Rumanian..? any Aragonese-speaking? Corsica?


----------



## oscarlami

Hi everyone:

The Galician version would be,

*window:  xanela or fiestra 
fork and knife: Garfo e coitelo
chair: Cadeira*


----------



## Roi Marphille

oscarlami said:
			
		

> Hi everyone:
> 
> The Galician version would be,
> 
> *window: xanela or fiestra *


 
Hola oscarlami, 
Depending on what?...the region..?


----------



## RobertNL

You forgot the Dutch language a very romantic language!  


Window = raam
fork and knife = vork en mes although in Dutch we actually say 'mes en vork' turned around

Chair = stoel

And never forget those romantic Dutch anymore


----------



## Whodunit

RobertNL said:
			
		

> You forgot the Dutch language a very romantic language!
> 
> 
> Window = raam
> fork and knife = vork en mes although in Dutch we actually say 'mes en vork' turned around
> 
> Chair = stoel
> 
> And never forget those romantic Dutch anymore


 
He asked for translation to Romance (not romantic ) languages. Dutch is a Germanic language.


----------



## Outsider

The phrase "Romance languages" can lead to misunderstandings. Or puns.


----------



## marco_bcn

Whodunit said:
			
		

> French:
> fenêtre
> fourche et couteau
> chaise
> 
> Italian:
> finestra
> forchetta e coltello
> sedia
> 
> Romanian:
> fereastră
> furculiţă şi briceag
> scaun



Rumanian:

fereastră
furculiţă şi cuţit
scaun

PS "Briceag" means pen-knife.

Best,

Marco


----------



## Roi Marphille

oscarlami said:
			
		

> Hi everyone:
> 
> The Galician version would be,
> 
> *window: xanela or fiestra *
> *fork and knife: Garfo e coitelo*
> *chair: Cadeira*


 
Hola oscarlami, 
I've been told that there are three versions for window in Galician!
xanela, fiestra and something like "ventá"
how does it work? is it depending on where you are? whom do do speak to? North-South..? I'm really curious about it.

Saúde, 

Roi


----------



## oscarlami

Hi Roi,

You’re right, “Ventá” is another form that you could find, but some people say that is an influence from the Castilian, so the use of “xanela” or “fiestra” is preferred.

Regarding the use of these later two words I use them as synonyms.

In spoken language I use “fiestra” as it’s the word I used to hear at home. Maybe “xanela” is more common in the south of the country, near Portugal, but I am not sure about this. The connections between Portuguese and Galician are obvious.

Saúde,


----------



## aum34

Whodunit said:


> French:
> 
> Romanian:
> fereastră
> furculiţă şi briceag
> *scaun*



I just love how a word have developed in so different ways from Latin. I guess that's why I love romance languages  In Spanish *Escaño*, with the same root (SCAMNUM in lat.) means the chairs of the parliament. In _El partido más votado tiene el mayor número de escaños en el parlamento. In _Catalan is also the same *Escó *in singular and *Escons *in plural
_
Chair is Silla in sp. from LAT.  SELLA,-AE (seat, chair)

Finiestra and Fenestra also exist in Spanish. However, I've never heard it. But the verb "defenestrar" exist nd is used when someone is throwing off the window somebody.

_


----------



## Sardokan1.0

_Sardinian (Logudorese and Nuorese - central and northern Sardinia)_

_window = balcone, fenestra
fork and knife = furchetta / furchitta / furchidda e culteddu
chair = cadréa
little chair = cadreédda_

_Sardinian (Campidanese - southern Sardinia)_
_
window = ventana
fork and knife = forchitta / frochitta / furcidda e corteddu
chair = cadíra
little chair = scannu_


----------



## Penyafort

Another word is also used in the Pyrenees for the little windows on roof pitchs, specially those that are vertical and triangular at the top, in those stone houses with slate-tiled roofs.

Aragonese *lucana*
Catalan *llucana*
Occitan *lucana*
Old French *lucanne*​
Modern French uses *lucarne *as a result of blending it with  LUCERNA 'lamp', a word that can be used for a 'skylight': 

Spanish *lucerna*
Catalan *lluerna*
Italian *lucernario*​
*Escaño *in Spanish and *escó *in Catalan are not only seats at the Parliament but also those long benches found by the fire in rural houses or in churches. Curiously, Aragonese, in the middle of both, uses *catiera/cadiera* for this concept (while _cadira _is chair in Catalan and _cadera _is hip in Spanish)

​


----------

